# body dropping!



## kyleybug (Nov 14, 2004)

I thought I would share with everyone the experience I had bright and early this morning, I figure everyone needs a good laugh  . I went to pick a body this morning from the morgue at 5am to take to the local funeral home. The body was that of a really good sized male, about 225lbs. I was alone on this trip in the body van. I picked him up and headed back to town. I got to the funeral home and procceded to unload the body as usual. I heard the click of the wheels as I pulled the cot out and so I released the handle, the wheels at the feet were down(keep in mind there is no cot hitch in this van to stop the stretcher from coming all the way out) I pulled the stretcher the rest of the way out as I heard the click and thought it was safe, little did I know the wheels at the head did not release. The head of the stretcher hit the ground, all I could think was OH ****  . I tried to pick it up and atleast get the head on to the bumper of the van and couldn't the fact that the wheels at the foot were all the way extended did not help my situation. I did not under any circumstances want to call the station because of the two guys that were there, you just have to know them to understand. I tried to contact 2 of my police buddies to come help me get it back up and couldn't reach them. I tried again to pick it up and by this time it was getting light out and traffic going by if they were to look my way would hae seen this body at a 45* angle at the back of this van. I called the station and told the guys I needed them and I added a NOW in there because by this time the body had started to leak and I had a puddle on the ground. The guys asked if i was okay and I told them I was fine but I couldn't say the same for the body. It took them about 10 mins to get there and they were flat out rolling when they saw what had happened, it took them about 5 mins to stop laughing so they could help me get him back up. As soon as we got the wheels to come down they took off bak to the station so they could tell everyone what had happened, I mean everyone, I think some people were even woke up to be informed. Needless to say when I got back to the station it was a free for all, even the owner was laughing, which I guess is better then him being mad  I hope everyone here gets a good laugh too! Just another day at the office :blink:


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2004)

LOLOL   Great story.


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 21, 2004)

Eww, thank God that wasn't me.  I'm not a big fan of dead people who leak.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Nov 20 2004, 11:22 PM
> * Eww, thank God that wasn't me.  I'm not a big fan of dead people who leak.    *


 WHich is why I won't share any war stories about when I worked as a Security Officer in a hospital, and we had to do ALL (and I mean ALL) of the Morgue transfers.  It didn't matter if it was a deceased patient from a room, or a floater that had been in the river for two weeks.

I will say this much though...I think every EMT should have to view at least one autopsy during their training.  It's a great anatomy lesson, and if you can handle the sights and smells of an autopsy, you should be able to handle just about anything in the field.


----------



## kyleybug (Nov 21, 2004)

Well at our service we are not only the only ambulance service in the county we are also the coroners office since our owner is also the coroner for the county. We get ALL and I mean ALL of the dead ones, we even do the forensic recovery for any murders. We are truly experienced at our service in all aspects of the spectrum. It isn't too bad we don't have many forensic recovery calls and the body calls are usually pretty fresh and not too stinky unless the autopsy took too long or they were looking for something. Our body van does however leave a bit to be desired as there is no cot anchor and when you stop the vehicle the body rolls into the back of your seat and when you take off....usually faster then needed the body hits the back of the van! I love the variety of my job :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Nov 21 2004, 02:18 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Nov 21 2004, 02:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Nov 20 2004, 11:22 PM
> * Eww, thank God that wasn't me. I'm not a big fan of dead people who leak.   *


WHich is why I won't share any war stories about when I worked as a Security Officer in a hospital, and we had to do ALL (and I mean ALL) of the Morgue transfers.  It didn't matter if it was a deceased patient from a room, or a floater that had been in the river for two weeks.

I will say this much though...I think every EMT should have to view at least one autopsy during their training.  It's a great anatomy lesson, and if you can handle the sights and smells of an autopsy, you should be able to handle just about anything in the field. [/b][/quote]
 For part of my critical care rotations, I had to spend 20 hours in the OR.  I saw everything from arthroscopic surgery on a foot to a gastric bypass and an operation on a woman with so much scar tissue in her pleural space they collapsed one lung at a time and did a cut down on the scar tissue so she could hopefully take a full breath.  It was all pretty neat.  Except for the lots of blood and no adrenaline but I got my OR legs pretty quickly after the gastric bypass.   :blink:


----------



## DonQ (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Nov 22 2004, 06:26 AM
> *
> For part of my critical care rotations, I had to spend 20 hours in the OR.  I saw everything from arthroscopic surgery on a foot to a gastric bypass and an operation on a woman with so much scar tissue in her pleural space they collapsed one lung at a time and did a cut down on the scar tissue so she could hopefully take a full breath.  It was all pretty neat.  Except for the lots of blood and no adrenaline but I got my OR legs pretty quickly after the gastric bypass.   :blink: *


 Sounds like an awesome time.  I can't wait for mine.


----------



## ma2va92 (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Nov 21 2004, 02:18 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Nov 21 2004, 02:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Nov 20 2004, 11:22 PM
> * Eww, thank God that wasn't me. I'm not a big fan of dead people who leak.   *


WHich is why I won't share any war stories about when I worked as a Security Officer in a hospital, and we had to do ALL (and I mean ALL) of the Morgue transfers.  It didn't matter if it was a deceased patient from a room, or a floater that had been in the river for two weeks.

I will say this much though...I think every EMT should have to view at least one autopsy during their training.  It's a great anatomy lesson, and if you can handle the sights and smells of an autopsy, you should be able to handle just about anything in the field. [/b][/quote]
 many moons ago when i worked security/special police at a city hospital  we had like many other all the bodys going to the cooler.... well one night.. they bring in a male about 40yo who had hung himself at home... as always we had to take all the belonging out of his pockets and record them.... and what do we find but a lottery ticket for that night...that whould have got him appox. $4000.00 from a daily number he had hit on.. numbers were pulled on the 11pm news.. and this guy tied the knot around 9pm from what the family had said......


see ya got to just wait things out.. it will get better


----------



## kyleybug (Dec 1, 2004)

makes you wish you could wake them up just for a second and tell them "hey dumb *** look what you missed out on" Too funny.......he was damned if he did and damned if he didn't :lol:


----------

